# Kirkland Signature SS Cookware



## kgregson (Jun 12, 2007)

Shoot, I posted a link and it erased my post.

I know most of you use MUCH better pots and pans then this but from what I have read about what to look for these don't seem bad for the money. Let me know what you think!!

SINCE I AM NOT AUTHORIZED FOR LINKS I MUST POST THIS WAY.

This item may currently be in stock at your local Costco warehouse for immediate purchase at a cash and carry price.

Kirkland Signature[emoji]8482[/emoji] products are designed and produced with only the finest quality materials and workmanship available. This beautifully fashioned cookware demonstrates Italian style with its elegant curved design and flared rim for easy pouring. Constructed of 18/10 stainless steel, the copper-bonded five-ply base is manufactured to allow even and efficient transfer of heat while eliminating hot spots.

Each pan is manufactured with a five-ply base construction consisting of two layers of stainless steel, two layers of aluminum and a copper core. The substantial impact-bonded base enables the pan to reach and maintain the desired cooking temperature quickly and evenly. This cookware is durable, elegant and easy to maintain.

18/10 stainless steel cookware 
Copper-bonded five-ply base 
Heavy gauge, mirror polished stainless steel for beauty and durability 
Non-reactive and non-porous mirror polished exterior 
Handcrafted and hand-polished hollow-cast handles are ergonomically designed to assist in natural wrist position and comfort. Securely riveted for a lifetime of use 
Heavy gauge, dome shaped lids fit precisely for heat and nutrient retention. The snug fit creates a tight "seal" for a more efficient form of self basting 
Flared edges for easy pouring 
1.5 qt. Covered saucepan 
2 qt. Covered saucepan with steamer insert 
4 qt. Covered saucepan (lid fits 8.5" flared edge skillet) 
8.5 qt. Covered stockpot (lid fits 10" flared edge skillet) 
3.5 qt. Covered sauté pan 
8.5" Flared edge skillet 
10" Flared edge skillet 
Can be used on gas, electric, halogen and ceramic burners 
Oven safe at temperatures up to 500 degrees F / 260 degrees C. Not recommended for broiling 
National Sanitation Foundation approved (NSF)

Thanks,

KGregson


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, KGregson. We hope you acquaint yourself with all the forums and also the cooking articles, cookbook reviews and recipes. This is a great place to share and learn. (You'll be able to post links and photos after you've posted 15 times.) :bounce:

I like my All-Clad, but I also have some inexpensive pans for certain uses. I keep a couple of old Revereware pots and a very old non-stick aluminum pan my husband brought to our marriage. They all get use! I'm a home cook.

So my question is, what sort of cooking do you do at home? Will you be turning out family meals most of the time, or use them mostly when you entertain? Do you put your saute pans in the oven to finish steaks or chicken that you've started on the stovetop? If so, the handles will need to be oven-safe. Do you have physical limitations that make heavy pans unsuitable? These are just some questions that popped into my head; you and others may think of more. I guess the bottom line is, form follows function. 

Many of us advise against pre-packaged sets, but if the price is right and the items are right for your needs, I guess all you have to consider is the price (which you didn't mention).


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree with Mezzaluna that your cookware should suit your needs as well as your budget. One thing that stands out in your description of the Kirkland cookware is that it is the BASE that is multi-ply. The pricier lines take the multi-ply construction all the way up the sides of the pan, so that might be something to consider. Some of the better lines have also a *magnetized* SS exterior, which makes them induction compatible (if that matters to you). Just food for thought...


----------



## kgregson (Jun 12, 2007)

Price was $229, I usually entertain for less then 6-8 or just family. I didn't really realize that putting the pan in the oven was necessary until I saw a professional demo recently so may, but I do like my grill. And no physical limitations. 

KG


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

$229 isn't bad- again, if you're likely to make good use of most of the items in the set. Let us know what you decide, and whether we were able to help.

Good luck!
Mezz


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently I read an article about cookware which said that "straight gauge" construction isn't that important for sauté pans and stock pots, and one or two other types of pans. I'm making no judgement on this at this time until I learn more, but it is worth conidering when making a decision on which design to purchase.

Shel


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

I've heard/read that too, and from what I've been able to sort out so far it seems to make more of a difference on a gas range (flames licking up the sides of the pan, past the disc bottom. Some cooks report getting a "burn ring" where the multi-ply meets the single ply). But I can see how it wouldn't matter if all you are doing is boiling water in a stock pot, or if the pot/pan is so big that it completely hangs over the burner and the flames can't reach past the bottom.


----------

